# Need some help *new fish?*



## RyuAndMoyashi (Nov 10, 2011)

So, I have a happy little community in my 10 gallon tank. Unfortunately, Ryu (my betta) is the only surface-mid range fish in the tank. Visually, I would love to see some other movement in that range.
Does anyone have any suggestions of a fish that A) likes the water parameters for bettas B) is colorful enough/large enough to be visual C) is NOT a schooling fish and finally D) gets along with my current tanks mates - corries, a snail, and a betta (NO small fish please as Ryu is aggressive toward small fast moving objects.)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no fish that meets those standards.
For one, your tank is technically full.
Most fish for a ten gallon are small schooling fish. Small fish naturally need company as they are insecure on their own due to their small size. The only loner fish for that size really are betta, honey gourami (not compatible), badis (usually enjoy pairs, not enough room with betta), and dwarf puffers (not compatible, aggressive).


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What are you water paramteres in terms of hardness and pH? You may be able to squeeze a trio of male Endlers Livebearers if the water is right.


----------



## RyuAndMoyashi (Nov 10, 2011)

I've found a friend looking to get of some tanks in the fall and so this post is moot as I'll be doing some moving and planing then... I figure I'll hold off on decisions until then.


----------

